# Clomid: Problems Trying To Concieve



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

I was browsing the www looking for something when i came across the netdoctor. After looking for what i was looking for i found this n after reading that some study shows only a 14% chance of pregnancy while on clomid i thought i'd share it with u all that are on Clomid and may have lost faith in it...

_*Question*_
I have had a lot of problems trying to conceive. 
I've tried clomid with no success. They are going to give me another course but if that fails they told me to go private.
IVF is too expensive. Would a laparoscopy be any good for me?
Or what else can be done for me?

_*Answer*_
It must be very distressing for you to have polycystic ovary syndrome now you wish to become pregnant. I imagine that this has all been throroughly investigated, as you have reached the point of having Clomid (clomiphene). I think it is important that you have another course, because if you have only had one so far, you must keep trying.

The overall success rate of clomiphene is about 75 per cent for producing ovulation and about 40 per cent for resulting in pregnancy, which really gives you a good chance of success if you persist.

There are other methods of inducing ovulation with medication and these included human purified follicle stimulating hormone and GnRH treatment, but you would need to discuss these with your specialist.

As you say, IVF is very expensive. Sometimes this is available on the NHS, but it depends on where you live. This is unacceptable and quite unfair but that is the reality of the current situation in the UK.

Take Care & Gd Luck
Nikki x


----------

